# How could the world be without music?



## Renton Whitetail (Nov 28, 2007)

I personally think the world would definitely be a different place without music.  I mean, it seems as though music has definitely left a major mark in our history.  I can't even think of a time when I didn't listen to or sing along to any music for a whole day.

Without music, we wouldn't have our favorite bands or concerts to attend to.  Without it, there would be no businesses to sell it.  Without it, we wouldn't have anything to enjoy listening to and playing along to.  Music is like a sport (well, not really ) in the way it can be played for fun and pleasure.  It's also a helpful and convenient tool for therapy and healing, both physically and emotionally. 

Music is also an art, and art means feelings.  You don't have to understand music to enjoy it and be moved to tears by it. 

Anyone else agree?


----------



## Kajet (Nov 28, 2007)

Without music schools are able to waste spend money wisely on football and basketball, without music people like nascar, nfl, and nhl would have more talent and money and the world would be a better place...

Or I'm just being an asshole because some retards think that way, it must piss them off that great musicians will outlive any sportsman. It pisses me off that art and music programs get far less if any funding while (school) sports teams have money thrown at them, sure some kids may have a future in playing around with someone else's balls but a baseball bat to the fucking knees will change that pretty god damn fast.

Music can live forever, sports heroes and teams fade and die.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 28, 2007)

Anders said:
			
		

> I personally think the world would definitely be a different place without music.  I mean, it seems as though music has definitely left a major mark in our history.  I can't even think of a time when I didn't listen to or sing along to any music for a whole day.
> 
> Without music, we wouldn't have our favorite bands or concerts to attend to.  Without it, there would be no businesses to sell it.  Without it, we wouldn't have anything to enjoy listening to and playing along to.  Music is like a sport (well, not really ) in the way it can be played for fun and pleasure.  It's also a helpful and convenient tool for therapy and healing, both physically and emotionally.
> 
> ...


There's a commercial just like this thread! But the world would crash w/o music.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 28, 2007)

Kajet said:
			
		

> Without music schools are able to waste spend money wisely on football and basketball, without music people like nascar, nfl, and nhl would have more talent and money and the world would be a better place...
> 
> Or I'm just being an asshole because some retards think that way, it must piss them off that great musicians will outlive any sportsman. It pisses me off that art and music programs get far less if any funding while (school) sports teams have money thrown at them, sure some kids may have a future in playing around with someone else's balls but a baseball bat to the fucking knees will change that pretty god damn fast.
> 
> Music can live forever, sports heroes and teams fade and die.



<3

They banned playing music at my high school. Yeah. *raises middle finger*

I dunno what I'd do without music..I listen to it almost constantly


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Nov 28, 2007)

There'd be no Britney Spears or Backstreet Boys!


----------



## Aden (Nov 28, 2007)

Don't think would happen, though. Somebody, somewhere, would eventually start hitting something rhythmically with a stick, find out they like it, and it would go from there.


----------



## Kajet (Nov 28, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> There'd be no Britney Spears or Backstreet Boys!



DAMMIT! SOMEONE FOUND A HOLE IN MY LOGIC!!!


----------



## LobaHuskita (Nov 28, 2007)

Music brings color to life and yeah.....without music the world would be uberly boring. Music is also my muse and it helps me to visualize lots of images in my head and I just get so much inspiration from listening to a beautiful song. Without music there would be a lack of zest from watching movies like Star Wars, Fantasia, etc. Personally a day without music makes me feel empty. 

I feel so sad for my high school because the funding is really low and now the students probably won't be able to travel to places like I did a while ago. I went to Hawaii one year and the trip was really worth it (of course) because I embraced their culture through...music! It's the universal language!


----------



## BlackBass (Nov 28, 2007)

My life is devoted to art, writing, and music.  To me, it is a fundamental aspect of the universe, a pure thread that keeps together all creation.  To remove music, one must remove sound entirely, as even a mono-tonic piece still can produce a beat, and therefore be called music.  I cannot imagine an existence without sound (not to be down on the deaf).  Without it, I would feel empty with a large piece of my being missing.


----------



## DavidN (Nov 28, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> They banned playing music at my high school. Yeah. *raises middle finger*



What! Is your school staffed by the Blue Meanies, by any chance?


----------



## Huey (Nov 29, 2007)

Positively unimaginable. There is rhythm everywhere. Or maybe my ears are simply attuned to hearing them. Either way, a world without music is unimaginable to me or, I would guess, anyone. I base this on nothing, but I bet even the deaf render music through their own imaginations. 

I bet the blind think in color, too.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 29, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naaah, its staffed by old, stupid, stick-up-their-asses losers who's school years sucked, so they want to make everyone elses' miserable. At least thats my The-Staff-Are-Asses theory XD


----------



## OmegaForever (Nov 29, 2007)

If the world didn't have music, I don't think we would mind, especially if the world never started with any music in the first place.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Nov 29, 2007)

Aden said:
			
		

> Don't think would happen, though. Somebody, somewhere, would eventually start hitting something rhythmically with a stick, find out they like it, and it would go from there.



That would be me. ;D

[EDIT]: That reminds me, Aden, I also use the 49e for my music. Go figure! 

-Nolij


----------



## Option7 (Nov 29, 2007)

Most of my life has a soundtrack to it. I'm not sure I could carry on if I went totally deaf.

I think some people just have a natural sense of rythm implanted into their soul (or some crap , I mean, otherwise how would we have come up with music in the first place?


----------

